# international 1256 turbo



## jordan1837 (Aug 31, 2006)

dear forum
i recently purchased a 1256 turbo IH, this tractor has a wide front end can a tricycle front end and a wide front end be interchanged on these tractors. 
if so how much trouble is it?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome jordan! What a NICE BIG tractor you found there!
Over 100 HP and a real 6 cylinder diesel!!!  Generally the conversions are very straightforward and Farmall actually invented the tricycle wheelbase. Just be especially careful with the balance & CG issues that tricycle fronts come with, especially if traversing uneven ground and/or with certain implements.
Do you have both type of fronts for the tractor?

Welcome AGAIN to TF! Do you have any pics of your purchase???

Thanks!
Andy


:tractorsm


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Ditto, what Andy said. I am just curious as to why you'd rather have the tri-cycle? Let us know!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Jordan! I second Galen. Unless you have some special applications, the wide front end is preferable. That is one of the machines I am looking to buy for the ranch but have not come across any in my area. The 1256 and 1456 were my top choices although I would not sneeze at a 1206 in decent shape either. They are real nice and well built and the 407 German built diesel is supposed to be a very good engine. Are you trying to set the tractor up for row crops?


----------



## jordan1837 (Aug 31, 2006)

*reply about 1256*

dear forum 
thanks for your info 
Now to answer your questions / this tractor is going to be my winter project it will come out as strictly a ( pulling tractor ) 
Next answer no i dont have the narrow front end but im guessing ANDERSONS TRACTOR SUPPLY in OHIO has them

the reason im going to a narrow front end is i like pulling with a narrow front end and second our club is strict on modifications to frames and front ends so i cant get my wide front end cut down to were i want it so no problem / just go with ih own narrow design

if your serious about finding a 1256 you might check with tractor house .com

as far as pictures i dont have any yet and when i get some ill try to put some on the web site ( ILL TRY ) Im not to good with these computers :lmao: :: YOU KNOW IVE YET TO FIND A BLOCK OR A CRANK OR EVEN A CARBURATOR ON ONE OF THESE COMPUTERS SO IM KINDA LOST AT TIMES :tractorsm


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have been keeping eye out on Tractor House, eBay, Trader Online, and others. The prices are in the stratosphere and it is tough to find one that someone has not painted over to make it pretty to sell. I am looking for the diamond in the rough.


----------

